# I am Going to RANT about CapeEscapes



## aliikai2 (May 18, 2006)

Back in January of 2005 I listed with Liesel of Cape Escapes 8 assorted SA weeks. 

Her recommendations for prices were high, much more than we had paid, but she assured me that they were correct. 

Well, we sold one week in March 2005, another in July 2005 then nothing.

I had her lower the prices, and we sold off 4 others between September and March.

I finally received a partial payment in Feb of 2006 for the sale of the week March of 2005, and another just this month for 3 units sold last year.

When I contacted Liesel to find out when we could expect the balance, the return email says she is no longer with the company and to contact another of their agents.

I have emailed Nicky, Tana, Desiree, and have only received one very poorly thought out response, that basically stated that they had already paid us 

I have since written to Tana ( 3 times) and have yet to receive any response as to when we can expect the balance of our monies. ( about 2K usd)

While I know that some of you are or may be getting into a transaction with CS, please watch them.

 Some of this money has been with them since last year, and yes, we have given them all the proof needed for them to FORNEX us the funds.

Thanks for listening, 

Greg


----------



## philemer (May 18, 2006)

Greg,
I feel your pain. I sold a week through them in Dec. 2004 and I didn't receive my money til March, 2005. I try to deal with Marlize. She seems to be the best (most competent) employee there. With the weird laws in SA it's not unusual to wait 3 or 4 months for your money but a YEAR!! Sad. Drop her a note at marlize@capeescape.co.za and tell her I referred you. May not help but you never know.

Phil Emerson


----------

